# Why women don't like cigars?



## Herf_Nerder (Mar 8, 2006)

Just to throw a random thought out there, but any idea why (overall, obviously there are exceptions) women do not like cigars? I mean, there are plenty of female cigarette smokers, but women who smoke stogies are sort of like Bigfoot or the Loch Ness Monster- everyones seen pictures of them online, but we'll never see one in real life.

It's just like guns, motorcycles, video games, and about 1,000 other hobbies out there that are largely male dominated, but why? Not that I think there should be some kind of women's liberation movement to raise gender equality among cigar smokers, I just would like to hear some thoughts as to why women are not into cigars the way men are.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

culture

LT :gn


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

my wife doesn't mind cigars, but she doesn't like my "ass-breath" that follows them!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Over at the shop (LJ's) -we have a term for cigar smoke: "bitch repellent"

Let me tell you it works everytime! 

Ithas always surprised me that more women do not smoke cigars since much of their enjoyment (chocolate, fine wines, gourmet foods) are touted by most of them. 


Indeed a mystery!

ATL


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Historically it is a man's hobby. Just hasn't "caught on" with the female gender as it has with males.

Make no mistake about it though, I hear Anita can smoke any man under the table...


----------



## steve471 (Mar 6, 2006)

My wife loves the smell of my cigars, but she has no desire to smoke one herself. I have no idea why she doesn't and she can't really explain it either that's just the way it is.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm personally glad that they don't. It's good to have a way of getting a little space sometimes, be it smoking, fishing, hunting, whatever. Plus, I'm glad my girlfriend can deal with the "assbreath" because I sure wouldn't want to. She makes comments every now and then, but I think I would run it into the ground if she had cigar on her breath. 

That's kind of a d***head reply but I am who I am. Sorry ladies.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

My wife hates cigars with a passion. That's why I got my own club house to smoke them in. Hope she never starts to like them..:r


----------



## Herf_Nerder (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, I understand why some of your wives/girlfriends/mistresses don't like "ass breath". But are they cigarette smokers as well? I mean, my girlfriend hates cigars with a flaming passion, but then again she hates smoking in general. I guess I wonder why there are plenty of female cigarette smokers, but why is it they don't like cigars either...

I guess so far the best answer is culture. I mean it is a male dominated hobby, but has it always been this way, and if so, why?

Again, I ask this just out of my own curiosity. Truth be told, I wouldn't want my girlfriend to smoke cigars either. Aside from the flavor and enjoyment of smoking a fine stogie, it gives me something to do that 100% guarantees me space and time alone (which I need more of than her, but that's another thread for the Dr. Phil message board... j/k :r )


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> I'm personally glad that they don't. It's good to have a way of getting a little space sometimes, be it smoking, fishing, hunting, whatever. Plus, I'm glad my girlfriend can deal with the "assbreath" because I sure wouldn't want to. She makes comments every now and then, but I think I would run it into the ground if she had cigar on her breath.
> 
> That's kind of a d***head reply but I am who I am. Sorry ladies.


Yeah i gotta agree with that man.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a female friend who does like to smoke a cigar every now and again but cant stand cigarettes. another friend, who does smoke ciagarettes, doesnt really like ciagrs that much but really loves the smell so always likes to sit with me when i smoke. (and yes it does look as weird as it sounds) normally as ATLHARP said cigar smoke is like a woman repellent, but for this particular woman its the complete opposite.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

My good friend's mom said that any man who smokes a cigar is just trying to show his manhood. 

:r


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Herf_Nerder said:


> Just to throw a random thought out there, but any idea why (overall, obviously there are exceptions) women do not like cigars? I mean, there are plenty of female cigarette smokers, but women who smoke stogies are sort of like Bigfoot or the Loch Ness Monster- *everyones seen pictures of them online, but we'll never see one in real life.*
> 
> It's just like guns, motorcycles, video games, and about 1,000 other hobbies out there that are largely male dominated, but why? Not that I think there should be some kind of women's liberation movement to raise gender equality among cigar smokers, I just would like to hear some thoughts as to why women are not into cigars the way men are.


I dunno...I get to see one every day...and she's not in an on line picture...she's usually wandering around the house somewhere......my GF not likes my cigars but enjoys a few of her own...even has her own humi...she favors the Kahlua's, Java's, and CAO Flavors...usually joins me for a smoke about twice a week...the only thing she's not too fond of is my pipe smoking however she likes the aromatic blends like Bob's Chocolate Flake, but can't stand Penzance...

PS - She's a blonde and for some reason blonde's look hotter when smoking cigars, but I'd guess I'm a bit prejudiced...


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> culture
> 
> LT :gn


:tpd: I agree with LT Rich. When our culture decides that it's "okay" for women to smoke cigars, then more will. It was a very long time before our culture "permitted" women to smoke cigarettes. The same culture that has decided that a "smoking area" doesn't include cigars, also has created that same division for women and cigars.

Doc


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> My wife hates cigars with a passion. That's why I got my own club house to smoke them in. Hope she never starts to like them..:r


:r I'm building a treehouse right now for my club.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

pistol said:


> my wife doesn't mind cigars, but she doesn't like my "ass-breath" that follows them!


:tpd: :tpd: Loves cigars as a hobby but smells like :BS :BS


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

Cigar is a phallic symbol just like the tie. There is a conspiracy amongst women to reject cigars on the surface. In actuality however, they desire to smoke cigars, particularly the larger vitolas. They want to lick it, hold it, and suck on it just as we do. While men enjoy the taste ~ and to some extent the quasi-spiritual aspect of this ritual ~ women’s fascination for cigars can only be accounted for psychological tendencies, e.g. “***** envy”.


----------



## tedwj (Feb 3, 2006)

My wife is gonna love this thread. She smokes a stogie with me 2 or 3 times a week. She prefers the CAO flavors or Java, but she usually takes mine from me to see what it tastes like. She prefers the milder smokes and I am liking the med to full smokes, so while she can enjoy the aroma of my cigars she usually doesn't like the taste.

As to why women don't like cigars, to some degree there is an issue of modesty. The phallic symbology is obvious and some women are embarassed by the symbology.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Historically it is a man's hobby. Just hasn't "caught on" with the female gender as it has with males.
> 
> Make no mistake about it though, I hear Anita can smoke any man under the table...


My wife thought that she might try it just to be supportive, but I have asked her a few times to light one with no luck. Tobacco has never been her thing. She does prefer it over me smoking nasty cigarettes (like I used to).
You aren't kidding Todd! I was lucky enough to herf with her, and Man she can torch some smokes. For those in doubt here is photographic evidence :w 
One was a Taboada (YUMMM), I can't remember the other.

http://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anita6403go.jpg


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

pepito said:


> Cigar is a phallic symbol just like the tie. There is a conspiracy amongst women to reject cigars on the surface. In actuality however, they desire to smoke cigars, particularly the larger vitolas. They want to lick it, hold it, and suck on it just as we do. While men enjoy the taste ~ and to some extent the quasi-spiritual aspect of this ritual ~ women's fascination for cigars can only be accounted for psychological tendencies, e.g. "***** envy".




No exceptions? If that's the case, I believe I have some personal reassessment to attend to.


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

TTgirl said:


> No exceptions? If that's the case, I believe I have some personal reassessment to attend to.


I hope the women here did not take my comment seriously. It sounded really funny in my head (please don't tell my girlfriend). I think feminism is the gem of all human endeavor, the "macho-mentality" create wars, and "woman" is the ideal that gives man a reason for living&#8230; love you mom!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> I dunno...I get to see one every day...and she's not in an on line picture...she's usually wandering around the house somewhere......my GF not likes my cigars but enjoys a few of her own...even has her own humi...she favors the Kahlua's, Java's, and CAO Flavors...usually joins me for a smoke about twice a week...the only thing she's not too fond of is my pipe smoking however she likes the aromatic blends like Bob's Chocolate Flake, but can't stand Penzance...
> 
> PS - *She's a blonde and for some reason blonde's look hotter when smoking cigars, but I'd guess I'm a bit prejudiced..*.


They all look better smoking a stogie. I love the way my wife looks smoking a cigar. Just something sexy about it.

My wife has tried to get into it (she's great) but has never acquired the taste for it. It does not matter what kind she tries (whatever I'm smoking) she always has the same thing to say about it..

"It tastes like a Cigar"

I think its great that she tries it, and tries to be interested in it just because im into it.

As far as in general why women don't like it..I'd have to agree with most people here; I think its a culture thing. Most women don't smoke cigars simply _because_ most women don't smoke cigars.

I do know as long as she doesn't, I don't have to lock the humi



pepito said:


> Cigar is a phallic symbol just like the tie. There is a conspiracy amongst women to reject cigars on the surface. In actuality however, they desire to smoke cigars, particularly the larger vitolas. They want to lick it, hold it, and suck on it just as we do. While men enjoy the taste ~ and to some extent the quasi-spiritual aspect of this ritual ~ women's fascination for cigars can only be accounted for psychological tendencies, e.g. "***** envy".


:r I'll have to give you a bump for havin the nerve to say that;even in jest; where there is more than one woman around. Made me laugh


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Well for my money it is probably tied in with the fact that it is a hobby of MINE, and therefore it must be resisted and criticized :hn 
But objectively speaking it may have something to do with the smell, taste,what the smokes does to their hair, clothing etc. Now subjectively speaking, and to finish my original statements above, it takes time and allows me to relax and do nothing but sit, sip and smoke. Given that I am one great big tool, I should be available at all times to fix things, to lift things, to clean things and to chase ickky things away, anything that gets in the way of my purpose is to be resisted and resented


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

They got no money left after buying all them freakin' shoes.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

TTgirl said:


> No exceptions? If that's the case, I believe I have some personal reassessment to attend to.


Or some pictures to share. :r Just Kidding, TT.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, while I haven't seen many, I have seen several women come by my B&M regularly to buy cigars. One is ahem...how shall I put this...on the other team and pretty butch. They other 3-4 are very feminine and seem to enjoy smaller, slender cigars and cigarillos, or in one case (ACK) ramrods.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

My wife likes the smell of cigars to an extent... but eventually the smell of the smoke and the smoke itself causes her sinuses fits. Mainly sore throat. Other than that... she doesn't mind it.

Now society... geez... we need a whole other board for that discussion!


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

well i've got a very good friend who's a lovely young lady and she can smoke with the best of us! she even has to take her dad to the local tobacco shop (or liqour store) and pick out what he'll like to smoke, it's pretty funny.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

pepito said:


> I hope the women here did not take my comment seriously. It sounded really funny in my head (please don't tell my girlfriend). I think feminism is the gem of all human endeavor, the "macho-mentality" create wars, and "woman" is the ideal that gives man a reason for living&#8230; love you mom!


:r

Cruisin' fer a bruisin', are ya? 

Actually, there's nothing I like better than getting my tongue around the tip of something long, dark and well-packed... holding it gently between my lips...

and then HACKING THE TIP OFF!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!

< /psychopr*ckteasefeministrant >


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

12stones said:


> Or some pictures to share.


:r

Shall I include the rifles, too?


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

TTgirl said:


> :r
> 
> Cruisin' fer a bruisin', are ya?
> 
> ...


Damn lady......that scared the crap out of me!!!!!...........:hn


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

>>Actually, there's nothing I like better than getting my tongue around the tip of something long, dark and well-packed... holding it gently between my lips... 

and then HACKING THE TIP OFF! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!<<

Ouch! The imagery is killin me  Yer a hard women you are TT


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

TTgirl said:


> :r
> 
> Cruisin' fer a bruisin', are ya?
> 
> ...


I have a new hero.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

t'kay said:


> I have a new hero.


I'm only fighting you if you have no sharp edged weapons....

......and you take your teeth out.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Tkay's a girl??..... _with_ teeth????


----------



## ToothyNipper (May 1, 2006)

I agree with Rich a lot in that culture plays a huge role. I also think that the boldness of the behavior, flavors, and ritual involved in smoking may be a little too virile for the likings of a woman's taste, and perhaps even biology. It's a man's activity, and that's all there is to it.


----------

